
Free PL Workshop: SREPLS-4, Imperial College London, 27 September - luisggpina
http://srepls4.doc.ic.ac.uk/cfp/
======
luisggpina
The South of England Regional Programming Language Seminar (S-REPLS) is a
regular and informal meeting based in the South of England for those with an
interest in the semantics and implementation of programming languages.

The fourth meeting, S-REPLS 4, will take place at Imperial College London on
27 September, 2016. It will follow the low-overhead formula of the previous
meetings at Cambridge, Middlesex, and Canterbury. Christophe Dubach will give
an invited talk, and we solicit proposals for 15 or 30 minute talks from
attendees.

To submit a talk proposal, please email Alastair Donaldson and Luís Pina with
a brief abstract and preferred length as soon as possible. Talks about any PL-
related topics are welcome, and at any stage of development (from promising
ideas to work submitted for publication, as well as experience reports arising
from more mature projects). The workshop will start at 11:30am on the South
Kensignton campus in London (Huxley building, room 308), and last until 6pm.

To register to attend the seminar, please fill in this Doodle poll
[http://doodle.com/poll/3pp26yfmi7uuc9z7](http://doodle.com/poll/3pp26yfmi7uuc9z7)
indicating your attendance. We are also organising a dinner afterward: we ask
that those interested in attending indicate so on the Doodle poll. Please
email us with any dietary restrictions for the provided lunch.

The South Kensington campus of Imperial College London is well served by
public transport from nearly anywhere in the London area. To find out how to
get there, please visit the directions to the South Kensington campus. The
seminar takes place at the Huxley building, up the stairs from the entrance at
Queen’s Gate.

For the latest news, more information on the meeting, as well as a full
programme of talks (as it becomes available), please visit the S-REPLS 4
website.

